# New Berry Power Arrow Gripper



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Arrow Puller*

This was one item I would highly recommend to dealers. It works well. Best puller I have seen.


----------



## AZPRO (Jul 25, 2002)

*I picked one up in Vegas,*

I still am going to use the ol' grilla grip for most of my pulling, but if it gets sticky, I am bringing this little baby out to play.


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

Got my freebie Thursday!!!!!!!! Just in time for 3D league!!!!!!!

WOW! This thing really makes pulling arrows less of a chore, I had a lot of interested guys talk to me as I'm pulling arrows out w/o a problem!!!!!!!!


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

BigTime take it along to NFAA sectionals, the target butts are quite a challenge.


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

I recieved mine today and couldn't wait to try it out. I will tell you all that life is so much easier now with this new gripper. I can pull arrows out of 3-D targets and cardboad with no problem. Even in kinda cold temps here my arrows come out with no problem. I shot my arrows into a 3-D target with no solution to see how well the gripper would pull it out. I was like magic. No problem on pulling the arrows out. I have already thrown away all my other grippers. I know what I'm getting my friends for XMAS this year. I love it!!!!!! Great product Glen


----------



## GregE (Oct 16, 2002)

*Just got mine*

tried it out today. The red "super soft" gripper rubber seem pretty hard but it should hold up to rough use. My question was whether it would grip a wet, cold shaft. I used Carbon Express CX 300, Beaman 400 Camo Hunter, Carbonaeros Epic 300, XX75 2213 and 2514 shafts as I wanted to have a variety of sizes and surfaces.

Shots were from my '02 Ultratec, CC+ set at 68#, at 15' into my 10 year old 4x4x2' compressed synthetic excellsior bale that often requires me to use both hands and a knee to retrieve my practice shots. The temp was about 38 degrees. I did not adjust the NAP QT 4000 drop away rest for the different size shafts so there would be some deeper penetration withthe large diameter shafts but fletching contact was not an issue. 

First shots were into the upper part which is shielded from rain by a piece of plywood. Penetration was about half of the 30" shafts. I found that I had to open the gripper wider than normal to fit over the 2213 and 2514 shafts but all came out using just one hand.

I next shot into the lower part of the bale that is rain soaked and found I needed to brace the bale for most of the shafts and use two hands for the 2514. The slick surface of the Beamon Camo required that I squeeze more tightly to keep it from slipping but even after I dampened it I was able to pull it without slipping.

I plan to replace the day glo green, pink and orange spring clip for both esthetic and practical reasons with a retractable ID badge holder. Other than that the construction seems sturdy and is well assembled. Thanks to Glen for letting me test this critter. It will get a work out at the next 3D I attend and I'll get some other shooter's comments.


----------



## NHhunter (Jan 19, 2003)

Got mine last week, and it works great! I had an arrow stuck through both sides of a Coleman 12 quart cooler (don't ask) for about a month. I couldn't get it out. This gadget pulled it out and the arrow is still true. Other than the fact that I wish it was 2" shorter, I love it!


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

I used mine for the first time yesterday and am really impressed with how well it works on the Mackenzie HD targets...I usually have to get someone to help me on those, but not with the Power Grabber


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

ditto what Pickfletch said. Nice piece of gear, has good fit in the hand and it's geometry makes perfect sense. The more you pull on it, the more gripping power you have. 
I like the dang thing! Chad Berry - you're on to something here.


----------



## PA bowhuntr (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree with everyone else i got mine 2 weeks ago and love it makes pulling arrows easy.


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

Glen
I think you hit a home run with this one. This gripper has some pull. Got mine last week and got a chance to use it at the sporting goods store I work at part time as a bow tech in the shop. The store has a small 12 yard range in back so folks can test out bows and releases. Our back stop is 4 feet wide and 8 feet tall with about 8 inchs of space around the edges and top. The back wall is covered with 9lb ethafoam and plywood sheet behind that. Well when folks miss the back stop and they do. You have one heck of a time Removing the arrow from the wall if at all most of the time they brake off. We had 2 arrows at the top of the wall stuck good and solid with only 8 inchs of working room the P.A.G. pulled them out with little effort one arrow had penitrated the plywood and the arrow still came out less the insert and field point. All the archery guys were very impressed with the ease that I removed the arrows from the wall as they had been trying for a week to remove them. Good design and well built product great job Glen.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

I got mine yesterday. Boy are they good. A little bigger than what I am used to, it would be tough to pull those arrows that are deep into the bale because the fletch will get in the way. I don't think there could ever be a better gripper made. Works well for those arrows you group tight together also. Just get right on the side of the arrow and pull. No need to pry apart the two arrows to get your gripper around. Do they have grippers for left handed people? I give it a 9.5 out of 10.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Practice partner*

This gal has had promblems for ever pulling arrows. Not no more. She took mine and will have it tow at ASA LA pulling those 12 out of rhineharts in the semi pro div. This is good item that has been need for years. Look for Annette Pettigrew and try hers. She will be in womans semi.


----------



## The Buck (Jul 1, 2002)

Got mine today. It is the best grip I have ever had on an arrow.
Pulles arrows out with out slipping. Everyone that used it now wants one. Took it to my Pro shop, He is calling Berry Game calls to place his order.


----------



## deerdad (Feb 6, 2003)

Mine came in Tuesday. Only took 1 week to get here.
Got to try it on a fresh McKenzie today and although the arrows
were in deep,(carbon at 10 feet) the gripper didn't slip on the shaft. This is going to be nice when the 3-d shoots start again.
Thank you Berry game calls.

Greg Parody


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

For some reason I am getting a bit of slippage on my Puller.... I didn't realize I was slipping this week at 3d league until I tore a fletching. (it felt like the arrow was coming out, so I was scoping out the next targets while pulling)

I guess I need to give it the death grip every so often.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Are you using any type of lubricant on your arrows? If you are, make sure it's not getting on the puller.


----------



## Bigtimearcher (Jan 21, 2003)

Nope mike, I am using lube-free PSE Carbon Force Competition Pro 300's.... I was thinking deeper grooves could possibly help but shorten life of the puller. I might take some contact spray and clean the pads.... maybe I got some sweat on it or something of that nature?

Still the nicest puller I have used to date, and I have tried them all!


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Berry gripper*

My first experience with this gripper was that it was very poor. But then i realized that we were shooting into very cold McKenzie targets and my carbon express arrow was having a hell of a time getting out. Tried it the next week on warm targets and it performed just fine.


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

Tips on using Berry Power Arrow Gripper

When first using the Gripper you may experience a slight slipping on hard pulling arrows. This comes from when the rubber is injected into the plactic hard shell there may be some residue from the releasing oil on the rubber. This will wear off. 

Of course when your pulling arrows that require two people to pull from the target you may have to put more pressure on the gripper when pulling yourself. I use two hands on mine when pulling supper hard burn in shafts. We normally just put two grippers on the shaft. I guess we're all just praying for warmer weather to enjoy the great outdoors. Have a great day.

Thank you,
Berry Game Calls
Glen Berry


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*Cold!!!*

Elktalker
We had a 3-D today in north Missouri, Temp was 26 degree, wind chill was 12 degree( dont know what we were doing out there ) The Power Gripper worked great. Poor WR got to pull all the arrows and I was hoping he would get wore out and I could beat him! It was so easy for him that he kicked all our butts! Your power gripper works outstanding in the COLD. Great Product. Dave


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*What MOBUCK said.*

Glen, MOBUCK is telling you right. This PAG is a life saver. When we got to the first target today there where 2 guys TRYING to get arrows out of a deer. I handed them the PAG and they pulled the arrows out. One of the guys we shoot with is a BIG OLE BOY and most of the arrows I had to put the PAG on and he had to get a hold behind me and help pull, thats how hard they pulled. No problem with slipping. Everyone that seen it today was very impressed. We will put it to the test this summer. Thanks for a great product, it sure saved us today in the cold Missouri weather. Wesley Roberts & Gang


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Glen 
The PAG is the best arrow pulling device I have ever used. I shot a 3-D today and as usual this time of year in north MO the targets were cold which uaually causes problems getting the arrows out not with the PAG it worked perfectly and sooooooo
much better than any of the old round rubber pullers I have used in the past. My only problem was keeping track of my PAG it seems every time I turned around someone else had dissappered with it to show his buddies how great it worked,
Thanks for a great product.
Rick


----------



## stumpy-53 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Great product*

If you cant get it out with this one you did not need the arrow.
This one should be a great piece of equipment for the 3D shooter
Thanks for the griper
Tim


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Gotta give prop's again. 
I was at a shoot today with some targets that were hard to pull from. I AM VERY IMPRESSED WITH THIS PULLER AND I DID NOT HESITATE TO RECOMMEND IT TO OTHER SHOOTERS. 
It is all that and a bag of chips. If you don't have one buy one. You'll be pleased.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

*Took it to the State Indoor this weekend*

Took mine to the State Indoor and while I was shooting the Blueface I handed mine to the guys that were shooting the Indoor 3D on the other side of the building. MANY came back asking what the name of this puller was and where they could get one... GREAT puller for sure....Pro1


----------



## Teddy Andrews (Mar 10, 2003)

*ElkTalker Glenn Berry's Arrow Puller*

 I have been In archery for over 35 years. I can say that the arrow puller is the best tool for pulling out arrows I have ever used. Thanks Glen, you knocked the ball out of the park on this one.

Teddy Andrews


----------



## archerygal (Oct 31, 2002)

*thumbs up*

Well, we just had an indoor spot target tournament with a history of tough target butts, odd that i was waiting to test on an indoor tournament but it would be a true test, I never did get to use it. a youth friend was struggling with his puller and i gave it to him to use for the weekend. It was a lifesaver for him. So i guess i did test it (kind of) thumbs up. I did get the puller back from him, but had to tell him where to get one. We will replace the snaphook on it though.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Sure wish I had one this past weekend here in WI. Wish we had the 26 degree temp you guys had in MO. I was out pulling CXL's from McKenzies in the single digits. Had to have 2 guys on it to get them out. Might have to buy one of those things.


----------



## kodiak (Jan 27, 2003)

It looks great and I thought it would really perform great by the way it is designed, but so far the old rubber pro-puller has it beat. The one I have must have some of the oil residue on it, because it has been slipping on the shaft. 
I was keeping score and let my partner who pulled arrows use it and he said it keeps slipping, so he went back to the rubber pro-puller with no more problems. I didn't know if he was being honest with me though, so I had some kids from the range I go to compare them Saturday. I am one of the joad coaches, and I'm sorry to say they liked the rubber pro-puller the best. I watched them pull arrows out of some tuff foam targets and your new puller was slipping with them gripping very hard, compared to the rubber pro-puller.
Thanks for the info about the oil, I'll continue to use it and see if it gets better. But for the price and weight compared to a rubber pro-puller, it's going to have to perform much better than what I and my shooting partners have seen. Will see and give it a fair chance, but when the weather warms up all pullers will improve also.
Thanks for the puller and I honestly hope it will work great for you and for me.
Kodiak.


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

We appreciate all of the feedback we read them nightly. We went out and shot Spokane's field course testing our PAG yesterday and it made shooting the course so much more enjoyable. We did have soft spots in the targets which had about 5 inches of arrow sticking out. I put the puller right over the fletch and removed the arrows. 

Thank you,

Glen Berry


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Glen,

This is one impressive arrow puller! 

I received mine right before the Arizona Senior Olympics. What a test! 

Once again it rained making arrow pulling from the foam butts a real challenge. With the Power Arrow Gripper all the ladies on our target were able to pull their arrows without help. It wasn't long before everyone wanted to borrow my arrow puller. There was nothing but rave reviews on its performance.

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to test this puller. I have used it indoors and outdoors with great success! It will be tested again at the Grand Canyon Games this weekend!

I think you have a winner with this one!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

*Great Puller*

Just got mine yesterday, shot a little last night just to try it. Excellent design, I will try it out more tonight, Thursday and Friday as I have local shoots on each night. Looking forward to putting it to the test.


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*SWEET!*

The whole physics design on this thing is great. I Like the way the company used the strength of the hinge and were they placed the hinge. It is at one end and not along side of the arrow. For some reason I like this design much better than all the others. You really use less effort to pull an arrow. The hinge end really bites down and grips. I have used this during my 3-D shooting, both indoor and outdoor, and it works great. It is really a nice product.


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

I've been using mine and I too think it's great. Just a couple of improvments could be made. 1) The plastic clip needs to be upgraded to something more durable. 2) If the grip could be spring loaded that would be real nice. What I mean is that if the grip could go back to the open position when you are done. As it is you have to manually open it back up again to use it. Not a big deal but if you are pulling 10 arrows from a target it's a pain.

Thanks again for letting me try your product.

-- Steve


----------



## herbeapuce (Nov 4, 2002)

I agree with stevefsa for the improvements. To his list I would add:
-It should open up a bit more to accommodate big arrows
- I would round and sand down the sharp hedges of the hard plastic shell, so it feels softer to the touch
- The section that sticks out and acts as a stopper for the pinky should be redesign and made a bit like a rifle trigger for comfort (copying any good quality BT release would work for this)
I don't think I will use the device. It’s too clumsy in my hands

Herb.


----------



## MOBUCK (Dec 25, 2002)

*PAG*

Elktalker, the PAG is a great item, I agree with SteveFSA, the PAG needs a spring to pop the jaws open. You sent these out for Trial and Error and people have responded. Its a great item and you will sell a Ton of these. Dave


----------



## Kenny3D (Feb 10, 2003)

I called for mine today and it is on the way...thanks for the chance to try it Elktalker!


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, I got mine last week. I have put it to the test this past weekend shooting a 45 target 3D. We were shooting McKenzies and we all know how tough it can be to pull an arrow from them. I loved the way the gripper wrapped around the arrow, even my Series 22 Goldtips. One thing I noticed was all the carbons that were shot into the targets were really stuck. Even when I used the gripper, it would just slide down the shaft. Another guy in the group had one of those Gorilla grips and that gripper actually pulled the arrows out. 

I am not saying it is a bad design, I am just saying that on those tough carbons it really didn't appear to pull any easier with the new gripper than the other grip. Am I using it incorrectly? Who knows, I just had some trouble with those carbons. I will definately be using it at more tournaments to give it an all around trial.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Mine is working great, I took a little bit of orage degreaser and dabbed alitle on the rubber to remove the oil residue. Haven't had a single bit of slippage. I am shooting Beman 340 Hunters and Easton ACC's.


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

Overall a thumbs up, it works very nice.  A bit snug fitting on my .395 magnums though. Nice product.


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Before I used mine I wipped down the rubber with acetone and it DOES NOT slip after that at all.... at least NOT YET...... Anyway I would also like to see it spring loaded to reopen and the stop more flat for your hand to rest against while pulling.. Gets a little painful if you have to pull alot...Also a better clip.. Broke mine in ONE day.... ..Pro1


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

I did not read all the posts, so I may have missed this. my question is---has anyone used the puller on ace arrows, if so, how did it perform.

Mike


----------



## Black Knight II (Mar 4, 2003)

ALASKA MIKE

Went to a 3-D shoot this past weekend and had the chance to use the PAG on a wide range of carbon and aluminum arrows. 

The PAG worked great I didn't pull the ACE arrows myself but the person that was shooting them did with no problems. 

I think that the PAG got used on every type of carbon there was even the big tapered shaft carbons.

The targets were new and the arrows were sticking good the gold tips seem to stick the worst put still came out. 

The group ahead of us was using the older grippers that are on the market and they were having problems getting their arrows out of the targets but the PAG saved the day. 

We had 2 youths in our group 12 and 13 and they had no problems removing arrows with the PAG. 

The biggest problem I had with the PAG was trying to keep the thing from running off and keeping track of it everybody wanted to use it.


----------



## ALASKA MIKE (Jul 13, 2002)

thx, Black Knight II

Mike


----------



## PatD (Oct 18, 2002)

I just got mine wed. and have had only a few quick chances to test it out. The way it is designed works entirely for you rather than the way the older style pullers grip. Very efficient puller. 

Only thing I noticed is the countersunk nut at the pivot point scuffs up the arrows a bit. Not really a big deal though. Also as Pro1 said, spring loaded would be a bonus. Very Durable/well built. Congrats on a fine product! I can see this one selling well.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

I got mine last week in the mail. I can actually remove the arrows with one hand instead of two now. thanks works great.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Still working wll, it's breaking in, shot with a slight mist in the air last night beman 340's out pretty well. Had to really bear down on a couple of them, it is performing better than my rubber grip. Would like to possible see either a spring to assist in opening or a thumb shelf to allow easier one hand opening.


----------



## Elktalker (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for your comments. We also have noticed that when you pull a lot on hard pulling arrows your little finger against the resistance tab gets a little sensitive. WR, I stuck a rubberized mole skin on the front side of the resistance tab seeing that I've been pulling most of the arrows in our groups, the other guys in my group love this puller. We are exploring some improvements on the Power Arrow Gripper. We know that the plastic clip is only a temporary holder, we are trying to find a better quality one. 
Thanks everyone for their comments. Everyone that participated in the PAG program has a lifetime guarantee on the Power Arrow Gripper if broken, wore out, or improved send it back and we will replace it for $7.50. We will email everyone that participated in the PAG program with the details. 

Glen Berry
Berry Game Calls


----------



## herbeapuce (Nov 4, 2002)

*broken pin*

I gave it to my friend who had forgotten his regular arrow puller and when he grabbed hard his arrow, the guide (pin) that goes into the handle broke. It is too fragile

Ealtaker, this is not a " lifetime guarantee" you are offering, considering we have to pay 50%more that our original price for your prototype. If this is a life time guarantee, you sure like to make your money on S&H... JMHO
Thank you but until you improve dramatically your product, I will pass.
Regards
Herb.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*New and Improved Model*

Glen, where's the new model for us to try out? Everytime we use the PAG we just like it more. It rained on us all day today at a 3d shoot and the PAG worked even on the wet arrows. Had to use 2 of them sometimes on a friends ACE arrows, I just couldn't pull some of them by myself. When you get the new model just send it to me with the bill, I'm sold on this new PAG. Not sure about you getting the old one back though,I guess I could send pictures of it if you need to see how it's holding up? Thanks. WR


----------



## 2066 (Jan 4, 2003)

Once again my PAG was a life saver! 

I Gave my PAG a real workout this weekend pulling A/C/E Navigators from wet targets.

It gripped tight. No slippage at all and I was able to pull my own arrows!

Thanks again for a great product! My husband really appreciates NOT having to pull my itty bitty arrows!

Take Care and Shoot Straight!


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

I would really like to see it spring loaded as well. It's a little bit of an annoyance to get the arrows out of it after pulling. Also, as has been mentioned, pad the backstop for the pinky finger, and put on a better clip. 

Rod


----------



## bern1 (Jun 5, 2002)

pulled this back to the top to see if people are still using these arrow pullers,and how they are doing with them.a couple of people suggested improvements,have any been made.


----------



## deerhunterjb (Jun 9, 2006)

just got one, love it


----------

